

Magic and Mobile Apps - dirtyaura
http://www.subtraction.com/2013/03/27/magic-and-mobile-apps

======
dirtyaura
An excellent piece by Khoi Vinh. The magical user experience requires a lot of
technology effort that, if successful, is invisible to the user. But Khoi
captures in a few words well how the design part of magical UX should be
approached.

